
Future of Software dev will become process of having long conversations with AI - ghosthamlet
http://www.quantumrun.com/prediction/future-software-development-future-computers
======
w_t_payne
The site seems down for me.

There is a lot of potential in the intersection of NLP, speech recognition and
restricted languages for requirements engineering; something that I would
dearly like to explore.

NASA did some really interesting work here a while ago ... it is a pity that
this work was not released into the public domain.

------
java-man
... using javascipt

